# Trolleybuses



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2015)

In the town close to where I grew up they had a trolleybus system, but they are long gone.  I remember the sparks flying on the cables when we went shopping on the bus in town.

Do you still have them where you live now?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2015)

No we don't not here in the London area  and although I remember seeing them when I was tiny child in Scotland they were  they were phased out around 1962 so I only have vague memories of them, but for many years we still had the tracks on man roads..

Just googled this picture of a rainy Glasgow probably in the 50's...and I'm so surprised to see the picture of this tram outside Fred Hills.  the jewellers shop where I worked in the early 70's  as a junior when I left school...by then of course there were no trams, no tram lines and everything was much more modern, but the shop was exactly the same!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2015)

They must still be around, because here is one of those "articulated" buses running on electric cables.  And I think those are fairly recent (or maybe not ).  I don't know where this picture is from. 






Seems like it might be in the Netherlands, by Googling Connexxion.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 23, 2015)

Last time I rode a trolley it was when I visited San Diego, CA in the late 80's


----------



## Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Toronto streetcars - new and old.  A really nice ride actually.


----------



## Bee (Aug 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> No we don't not here in the London area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bee (Aug 24, 2015)

Trams return to Edinburgh 2014 so they could as yet return to Glasgow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koDUyRExieY


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

Bee said:


> hollydolly said:
> 
> 
> > No we don't not here in the London area
> ...


----------



## Bee (Aug 24, 2015)

North, South, East or West it is still in London........


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

Bee I live on the edge of North London in rural  Herts..there are no trolley buses here....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

As small children my sister and I stripped down and tried to board a trolley!  Fortunately we hadn't wandered too far from home and our mother caught us. It was very entertaing for the driver and the passengers...


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2015)

I remember when the whatchamallit on the top of the bus would jump off the wires and the driver would have to get out and wrestle it back into place.  Sometimes, a couple of male passengers would get off and help him.  And yes, the sparks flying were always exciting to see.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 25, 2016)

We had trolleybuses in South London up until the late 1950's. I loved the quietness and the superb acceleration they had. On my local route the buses were unique in having a shorter wheelbase in order to be able to climb a particularly steep hill up to Crystal Palace.


----------



## Guitarist (May 25, 2016)

We had trolleys like this one where I lived when I was a young child.


----------

